# Goodbye, Cassie



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

We had to say goodbye to our five-year-old girl last week. I did a mostly photo tribute to her *here on my blog.*


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute. And what a pretty girl. I have said goodbye to a lot of dogs in my life and it is never easy.....


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry, 5 is way too young. hugs to you and your family


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful tribute. Cassie was a beautiful girl. So sorry you lost her so soon.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog, I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all. You're so right, 5 is too young. But forever isn't long enough.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. That was a beautiful tribute to Cassie, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear this.  RIP Cassie


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss

:rip: Cassie
Run free, baby girl!

Kat


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry and shocked to hear this, Susan. I remember you and Cassie very well since we're both from San Jose and both got our GSD girls from GSRNC. Cassie was such a beautiful and sweet dog, and I have to admit that sometimes I was a little jealous when I read your posts about how easygoing she was (compared to my little neurotic, fearful girl).

I hope that you can take some comfort in the fact that you gave her a wonderful, happy life. You can see in the pictures how comfortable and content she was, and all of the fun adventures she experienced. The one with her looking up at the possum on the fence is so cute.

I'm so sorry that she passed away far too soon. Rest in peace, sweet Cassie. :angel:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

l am sorry, they just don't live long enough, and they break our hearts when they pass.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Cassie. 5 is way too young.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Cassie was very beautiful. I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Cassie, your pain is all gone now....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Cassie.your tribute was wonderful.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. 5 years is too young.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss...RIP beautiful Cassie...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a perfect tribute for such a beautiful girl. RIP Cassie. :hugs:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to Cassie. It always hurts when we lose one of our much loved dogs, but it seems to hurt a little worse when you lose them so young ... my condolences to you and all who loved her.

:rip: Rest in Peace Cassie!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all, so much, for taking the time to read about our wonderful Cassie. Dog people are some of the best people I know.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  In viewing your tribute to Cassie's memory all I could think was how lucky you both were to have found each other. It's beautiful that you choose to remember all that you have gained from having her in your life.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. It looks like she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a wonderful tribute to your girl. 

It is always sad to lose our companions, but especially difficult when they are young when they leave us. I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------

